# دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستيك



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

العضو الكريم​
كنت تود ان ترد بعد قراءتك ومتابعتك للدورة بشكر او نقد او طلب او مشاركة......على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=276372#post276372​


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقل ربى زدنى علما 
الحمد لله رب العلمين و الصلاة و السلامك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية و سلم 

على سبيل التقديم​
اصبح مجالات البلاستيك و استخدامة من اهم الصناعات المغذية لبعض الصناعات الكبيرة كالتبريد و التكيف و الغسالات و بعض الصناعة اتلاخرى مما يبشر بمستقبل مليئ بالبلاستيك وفى هذة الدورة اردت ان اوضح مفاهيم اساسية و معلومات تفيد من يعمل فى هذا المجال لاول مرة



وفى اخر الدورة ان شاء الله سوف يتم تجميع المحاضرات فى ملف واحد​:30:


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محتويات الدورة​

أصناف المواد البلاستيكية 
خصائص بعض المواد البلاستيكية 
تمييز ( معرفة انواع ) المواد البلاستيكية 
انكماش المواد البلاستيكية 
مشاكل و اضطرابات المواد البلاستيكية 
المواد البلاستيكية النتبلورة و العشوائية ( اللامتبلورة ) 
ارشادات لاختيار المواد البلاستيكية
مواصفات الماكينة 
قوالب التشكيل 
خطوات عملية التشكيل 
التشكيل بالحقن 
جونب مختلفة فى التشكيل بالحقن 
اساليب الانتاج بالحقن


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

االمراجع​ 


تكنولوجيا التصنيع بالحقن و الرغاوى لمواد البلاستيك للكميائى ( محمد اسماعيل عمر )
تكنولوجيا صناعة القوالب للمهندس ( سليمان خليفة )
بعض الخبرات الشخصية المكتسبة من العمل فى المجال


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*المحاضرة الاولى*

*1- أصناف المواد البلاستيكية ​*
*المواد البلاستيكية :-* هى مواد صناعية بترولية المنشأ( غالبا ) تحتوى على مواد عضوية ذات اوزان جزئية كبيرة HMW تبدو سائلة اثناء الصهر و صلبة بعد التشكيل على شكل منتج جاهز اما لعمل عمليات اخرى علية ( طباعة ، تجميع ، رش ) واما يكون منتج جاهز للاستخدام .
*المواد البلاسيكية الحرارية :- Thermoplastics *
هى المواد البلاستيكية التى تنصهر او تتلدن بالحرارة و تتصلب بالبرودة و تتميز بإمكانية إعادة صهرها و تتصلب عدة مرات . أى يمكن اعادة صهرها و تشكيلها مرة اخرى .
*المواد البلاستيكية المتصلبة حراريا :- *Thermo sets 
و هى المواد البلاستيكية التى إذا تم صهرها و تشكيلها و تصلبها للمرة الاولى لا يمكن اعادة تشكيلها مرة اخرى .
*البوليمر :- Polym*er كميائيا هو مركب صناعى أو عضوى ذو وزن جزيئى عالى نحصل علية من سلاسل مترابطة تدعى مونوميرات و هو اساس المواد البلاستسكسة .
*الريزن :- Resin *اسم شائع لكافة البوليمرات أو المواد البلاستيكية . 
*الايلاستومير:- Elastomer* مادة بلاستيكية بمواصفات مطاطية ( مثل السيليكون )


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

* أنواع المواد البلاستيكية الحرارية الشائعة ​*
*الكربونات* البولى كربونات (PC)
*الاوليفينات* البولى ايثيلين (PE)
البولى بروبلين (PP)
*الاكريليكات* بولى ميثيل ميثا كريلات (PMMA) 
بولى اكريلونتريل (PAN) 
*الستيرينات* بولى سترين (PS) 
بولى سترين مضاد للصدمات (Hips )
الاكريلونتريل بوتادين سترين (ABS) 
سترين اكريلونتريل كوبوليمر(SAN) 
*الفينيلات* البولى فينيل كلوريد (PVC )
*الاسيتالات* البولى اسيتال (POM)


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

-*المواد البلاستيكية المتبلورة و العشوائية ( اللامتبلورة )​**المواد البلاستيكية المتبلورة :- Crystalline Plastics *هى المواد البلاستيكية التى تنتظم جزيئاتها على شكل بنية شبكية متكررة و بشكل عالى الانتظام بحيث تتكرر على ذرة من جزئ البوليمير فى نقاط محددة و بدقة فى البنية . و تعتبر النسبة (80%)من اعلى نسب الانتظامية او التبلور. وتتميز هذه المواد بالاستقرارية العالية فى درجات الحرارة المنخفضة .

*المواد البلاستيكية العشوائية :- Amorphous Plastics *هى المواد التى تكون فيها السلاسل الجزيئية على شكل وشائع عشوائية وبشكل عام فإن كل المواد البلاستيكية الحرارية و تتحول الى عشوائية بحالتها السائلة و المنصهرة .

*تصنيف المواد البلاستيكية العشوائية و المتبلورة :- *


المواد البلاستيكية المتبلورة​ المواد البلاستيكية العشوائية​الاسيتال POM​ الاكريلونتريل بوتادين سيرين ABS​البولى استر حرارى PET-TP​ الاكريليكات PMMA​البولياميدات PA​ البولى كربونات PC​الفلوروكربونات PTFE​ اوكسيد البولى فينيل المعدل PPO​البولى ايثلين PE​ البولى سترين​PS
البولى بروبلين PP​ البولى فينيل كلوريد PVC​
*مقارنة مواصفات المواد البلابستيكية المتبلورة بالعشوائية :-*
وجودة بالمرفقات


----------



## م / محمود (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخزة الاعزاء انتهينا المحاضرة الماضية من التعرفعلى بعض الخامات المشهور استخدامها فى عمليات حقن البلاستيك و اليوم نبدا بالتعرف على خصائص تلك المواد و ذلك يفيد العاملين بهذا المجال فى اختيار نوع الخادمة حسب متطلب المنتج .


----------



## م / محمود (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*خصائص بعض المواد البلاستيكية*

*بولى سترين PS :- *
** خواص المادة :- *صلدة – جاسئة – قابلة للكسر – لها خواص كهربية ( عزل كهربى ممتاز) – امتصاص قليل للماء – لها دقة فى ثبات الابعاد – لامعة – رائقة كالزجاج – سهلة التلوين – عديمة الطعم و الرائحة 
* *مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض - الكحوليات – الزيوت – الدهون – محليل الاملاح 
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* الجازولين – البنزين – العديد من المذيبات العضوية 
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* غير ضرورى

بولى سترين مضاد للصدمات (Hips ) :-
* *خواص المادة :-* صلدة – جاسئة – غير قابلة للكسر – يمكن تلوينها فقط بالالوان المعتمة – لها معدل امتصاص للماء اعلى من بولى سترين العادى .
* *مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الدهون – محليل الاملاح 
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* الجازولين – البنزين – العديد من المذيبات العضوية 
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* غير ضرورى

*سترين اكريلونتريل كوبوليمر (SAN):- *
* *خواص المادة :-* صلدة – جاسئة – مقاومة للصدمات الحرارية – اقوى من البولى سترين – رائقة كالزجاج او شفافة او معتمة – يمكن تلوينها بسهولة – امتصاصها للماء اعلى من البولى سترين – غير ضارة بالصحة – سهلة الترابط و اللحام .
* *مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الدهون – الكحوليات – الجازولين - محليل الاملاح
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* البنزين – العديد من المذيبات العضوية
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* غير ضرورى


----------



## م / محمود (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الاكريلونتريل بوتادين سترين (ABS) :- 
* *خواص المادة *:- صلدة – ناشفة – مقاومة للصدمات الحرارية ومقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية او المنخفضة وذلك طبقا لنوعها – معتمة – يمكن تلوينها بسهولة – امتصاصها للماء قليل – غير ضارة بالصحة 
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* يجب تجفيف الخامة لمدة 4 ساعات فى درجة حرارة 80 م 
* *تشغيل الرايش :- *يمكن إضافة الرايش بنسبة 30%
البولى ايثيلين (PE) :- 
* *خواص المادة :-* هذة المادة قابلة للثنى أو لينة ويعتمد ذلك على الكثافة – مقاومة لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة – ضد الصدمات – لا تكسر – لها خواص كهربية جيدة – امتصاص قليل للماء – غير ضارة بالصحة – عديمة الرائحة 
* *مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الماء – الكحول – الجازولين – المذبيات العضوية – عصير الفاكهة
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* الهيدروكربونات الاروماتية – الهيدروكربونات المكلورة
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* غير ضرورى 

البولى بروبلين (PP) :-
* *خواص المادة :-* هذة المادة اقوى و اكثر تحمل لدرجات الحرارة من البولى ايثلين ولكنها مقاومة للبرودة – صلدة – لها خواص كهربية جيدة جدا – غير ضارة بالصحة – عديمة الرائحة 
* *مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض - القلويات – محاليل الزيوت – محاليل الاملاح – الكحوليات – الجازولين –عصير الفاكهة
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* الهيدروكربونات المكلورة – يحب عدم التلامس مع النحاس 
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* غير ضرورى 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 100%


----------



## م / محمود (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بولى اميد PA :- 
 * *خواص المادة :- *ناشفة فى ظروف اتزان الرطوبة ( 2% - 3% ) – قصيفة فى ظروف الجفاف – صلدة – جاسئة – مقاومة للتاكل – سهلة التلوين – قابلة للربط و اللحام 
**مقاومة لـ :-* البنزين - القلويات – الزيوت – الجازولين – المذبيات – الهيدروكربونات – الاسترات – الكيتونات – الماء 
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-*الاوزون – حامض الهيدركلوريك – حامض الكبريتيك – فوق اكسيد الهيدروجين 
* *تجفيف الخامة :- *البولى اميد شرة لامتصاص الماء ولضمان سهولة التشكيل يحب تجفيف الخامة لمد 16 ساعة فى درجة حرارة 80 م 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 10 – 20 % 

بولى اسيتال (POM) :- 
* *خواص المادة :-* صلدة – جاسئة – غير قابلة للكسر- لها دقة فى ثبات الابعاد - امتصاص قليل للماء – غير ضارة بالصحة
* *مقاومة لـ :- *الاحماض الضعيفة – القلويات الضعيفة – الزيوت – الكحوليات –البنزين – الجازولين 
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* المواد المؤكسدة – الاحماض القوية 
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* يفضل لمدة ساعتين فى درجة حرارة 110 م 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 100 %

البولى كربونات (PC) :- 
* *خواص المادة :-* صلدة – جاسئة – ناشفة – تتحمل الصدم حتى فى درجة الحرارة 100 م لها ثبات عالى فى الشكل – رائقة – غير ضارة بالصحة 
* *مقاومة لـ :- *الزيوت – الجازولين – الاحماض الخفيفة – الكحوليات 
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض القوية – البنزين 
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* يجب التجفيف لمدة 8 ساعات فى حرارة 100- 120 م 
يمكن تشغيل الرايش بنسبة 20%


----------



## م / محمود (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بولى ميثيل ميثا كريلات (PMMA) :- 
* *خواص المادة :-* صلدة – قصيفة – لها قوة عالية – رائقة كالزجاج لها قيمة بصرية عاليا – لها بريق عالى – شديدة المقاومة للظروف الجوية – يمكن تلوينها بسهولة – غير ضارة بالصحة 
* *مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض الضعيفة – القلويات الضعيفة – الزيوت- الشحوميات 
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* الاحماض القوية – القلويات القوية – الهيدروكربونات المكلورة 
* *تجفيف الخامة :-* غير ضرورى

البولى فينيل كلوريد (PVC ) :- 
* *خواص المادة :-* صلدة – جاسئة – شفافة الى معتمة – قابلة للربط – لا يوجد اعتراض مكن الناحية الصحية على التكوينات المختلفة للخانة 
* *مقاومة لـ :- *الاحماض - القلويات – الزيوت – الشحومات – الجازولين 
* *غير مقاومة لـ :-* البنزين – الكيتونات – الاسترات – مزيلات الصبغات


----------



## م / محمود (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*تمييز ( معرفة انواع ) المواد البلاستيكية​*يمكن معرفة نوع المادة البلاستيكية باتباع الاسلوب التجريبى السريع ( و ذلك للمواد البلاستيكية الشائعة ) والادوات المطلوبة بسيطة فقط عود ثقاب او ولاعة كون الاختبار يعتمد على مبدأ الحرق حيث يتم التعرف على نوع المواد البلاستيكية من ملاحظة لون و رائحة الدخان ، لون اللهب ، اسلوب الذوبان او من عدم قابلية المادة للاحتراق .


----------



## م / محمود (1 ديسمبر 2006)

انتظوا المحاضرة القادمة ​
*
:73: انكماش المواد البلاستيكية 
:73: نفوذية المواد البلاستيكية للماء ، الغازات ، الزيوت 
:73: مشاكل و اضطرابات المواد البلاستيكية
*




:6:​


----------



## م / محمود (8 ديسمبر 2006)

انكماش المواد البلاستيكية​الانكماش Shrinkage هو مقدار تقلص ابعاد المنتج البلاستيكى ( بعد خرجوه من القالب ) عن الابعاد الاساسية للطبعة Cavity الموافقة فى القالب ويتم حسابه على اساس ميلميتر انكماش لكل مليمتر من طول او عرض او قطر المنتج فإذا كان طول المنتج (60mm) مثلا و مقدار الانكماش للمادة (0.006mm) سيكون مقدار الانكماش الكلى (0.006 * 60 = 0.36mm ) اى يجب تصنيع طبعة القالب للمنتج بطول
60 +0.36 =60.36 mm) ) وذلك حتى يعود طول المنتج للبعد الاصلى (60mm) بعد خروجة من القالب 

*مقدار الانكماش للمواد البلاستيكية الشائعة*


----------



## م / محمود (8 ديسمبر 2006)

نفوذية المواد البلاستيكية للماء ، الغازات ، الزيوت ​غالبا ما يقوم المستثمرين بإحضار منتجات بلاستيكية حديثة من أجل تقليدها محليا مثل : قوارير المنظفات ، أدوات التجميل، قوارير زيوت الطعام ، قوارير المياه الغازية و المرطبات .... الخ وغالبا، ما يعانى الفنيين فى ورش تصنيع القوالب ( خصوصا قوالب النفخ ) من انتقاء المادة البلاستيكية المناسبة لظروف اسثمار مثل هذةه المنتجات فهل المادة التى تم اختيارها قادرة على مقاومة الرطوبة العالية التى ستتعرض لها ؟ أم ستكون قادرة على مقاومة انفاذية الغازات عبر جدرانها ؟ للوصول الى المعرفة الصحيحة لمثل هذة الظروف و اختصار لزمن تصنيع القالب الذى يستند بالاساس على معرفة المادة البلاستيكية وظروف عملها .
*تحمل بخار الماء :-* قدرة المادة البلاستيكية على عدم السماح لبخار الماء بالتسرب خلالها 
*تحمل الغازات :-* القدرة على عدم تنفيس الغازات عبر جدرانها 
*مقاومة الزيزت :-* القدرة على مقاومة المؤثرات السلبية للزيوت


----------



## م / محمود (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاكل و اضطرابات المواد البلاستيكية ​
سواء كان اثناء اختبار المنتجات البلاستيكية أم تشكيلها أم استثمارها ستحدث العديد من المشاكل التى تسببها المواد البلاستيكية نفسها . كان تكون ماصة للرطوبة ( غير جافة ) قبل تشكيلها او قد تكون قد تعرضت لتناوب متكرر ( وبفارق كبير ) لدرجات الحرارة و البرودة اثناء التخزين مثلا. و لا تحدث هذة المشاكل للمواد البلاستيكية على حدى ، بل يمكن ان تحدث للخلائط البلاستيكية ايضا . كما ان هذه المشاكل لن تظهر فقط بعد التشكيل بل من الوارد جدا ان تحدث اثناء التشكيل و فى القالب نفسه


----------



## م / محمود (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ارشادات لاختيار مادة التشكيل​
*شكل المادة :-* يختلف حجم و شكل الحبيبات حسب درجة الخامة و نوعها و للحصول على تشكيل مثالى يجب ان تكون الخامة نظيفة تماما و سهلة الجريان بدون حدوث اى تجمعات اى ان توافق حجم و شكل حبيات المادة مع ظروف الانصهار المثالية مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار طرق التلين المختلفة

*نسبة الرطوبة :-* تعتبر نسبة الرطوبة الموجودة بالمادة هامة جدا حيث ان زيادة النسبة عن المدى المسموح بة سيسبب عيوب و اخطاء من الصعب تشخيصها.لابد من تجفيف المواد جيدا قبل البدء فى التشكيل .

*تليين المادة :-* يعتبر التلين انهيار قوى فى ترابط الجزيئات الداخلية و مع زيادة التأثير الحرارى فان القوى الجزيئات الداخلية تقل حتى تصل المادة الى نقطة التلين و تصبح كل الجزيئات متحركة فى المصهور .


----------



## م / محمود (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء انتهينا من جزء المواد و الخامات المستخدمة وناتى الى الموضوع الذى ينتظرة الجميع​مواصفات الماكينة الحقن و تكوينها​
انتظروة فى المحاضرة القادمة:32: ​


----------



## م / محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*المكونات الاساسية لماكينة التشكيل بالحقن*​


----------



## م / محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تنقسم ماكينة الحقن الى ثلاث اقسام رئيسية *​هى :
*1- القاعدة :* سميت بسرير الماكينة لانها تحمل و حدتى التلين و الغلق كما انها تحتوى على ملحقات دائرة الزيوت الهيدروليكية من خزان الزيت و مضخة الزيت و توصيلات و صمامات الزيت .

*2- وحدة التلين :- وتتكون من المكونات الاتية :* 

1- الفونية : و هى حلقة الوصل بين وحدتى التلين و قالب التشكيل و تقوم بتغذية القالب عن طريق ملاصقتها النهاية بواسطة ما يسمى بجلبة او خلوص المصب 
وتشمل الفونية نوعان هما :
أ- الفونية المفتوحة و تستخدم فى حالة تشكيل اللدائن ذات اللزوجة العالية .
ب- الفونية المغلقة و تستخدم فى حالة تشكيل اللدائن ذات اللزوجة المنخفضة .
2- الاسطوانة : و تمثل جسم وحدة التلين وتحاط بسخانات كهربية و تستخدم فى تلين الخامة داخل الاسطوانة 
3- صندوق السرعات : و الذى يخص البريمة و يعمل اما كهربيا و اما هيدروليكيا. 
4- قادوس التغذية : و الذى يزود الماكينة بالخامة المطلوب تشكيلها 
5- موتور هيدروليكي يعمل على دوران البريمة .
6- اسطوانة الزيت .
7 – مواسير توصيل هيدروليكية . 

وقد تكون وحدة التلين ثابتة على سرير الماكينة او تكون حرة الحركةحتى يسهل تغير البريمة و فك و تركيب الفونية و تنظيف الاسطوانة .


----------



## م / محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*ووظائف وحدة التلين صتتلخص فى النقاط التالية : *
1- تلين الخامة عن طريق السخانات المحيطة بالاسطوانة . 
2- حقن الخامة داخل فراغ القالب عن طريق الفونية و الحركة المحورية للبريمة .
3- تحديد الجرعة اللزمة لملء القالب فى كل دورة تشكيل و يتم ذلك بسحب الخامة من القادوس عن طريق دوران البريمة و دفع مصهور الخامة لمقدمة البريمة فترتد الى الخلف حتى تتوقف عند المعايرة المحددة سلفا لكمية الخامة اللازمة لملء فراغ القالب .


----------



## م / محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*وحدة غلق القالب Closing Unit *

كان يستخدم قديما ماكينة حقن ذات حجم يتم وصفه فى إصلاحات الوزن الذن يتم تشكيله فى الدفعة الواحدة Shot ولكن يتم الان استخدام قوة غلق القالب كمقياس لحجم الماكينة ومن قوانين الهيدروستاتيكا الاساسية ان الضغط المطبق فوق مساحة معينة سوف يسبب قوة مساوية لناتج الضغط و المساحة و هكذا فان كباس يضغط بقوة 500 كجم قوة / سم مربع يستخدم لحقن منتج على شكل قرص مسطح 500 سم مربع فى المساحة سوف يستلزم قوة غلق مقدارها 500 x 500 = 250000 كجم قوة اى 250 طن على القالب و تعتبر عملية غلق القالب هى الوظيفة الخاصة بوحدة الغلق و يحفظ القالب محكما ضد قوة ضغط الحقن .
و كذلك تقوم بفتح القالب عند انتهاء ددورة التشكيل . و طبقا لطريقة امداد قوة الغلق فان و حدات الغلق تنقسم الى الوحدات الاتية : 
1- وحدة هيدروليكية تستخدم للماكينات الصغيرة و المتوسطة 
2- وحدات هوائية للماكينة الصغيرة 
3- وحدات هيدروليكية تستخدم للماكينات المتوسطة و الكبيرة الحجم ( بالزيت ) 
4- ميكانيكا باستخدام ( الاكترو ميكانيكا ) 
المكونات الاساسية لوحدة الغلق الميكانيكية 
1- الركب و تتصل باسطوانة الزيت . 
2- البلكة المتحركة و التى يتركب عليها شق القالب الدكر 
3- ساق المكبس 
4- بلكة واجهة الماكينة 
5- صواميل الربط 
6- مجموعة تروس الادارة


----------



## م / محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ونظام الغلق الميكانيكى يشمل طريقة الغلق بالركب الفردية و المزدوجة و نظام يجمع بين الغلق بالركب و الغلق الهيدروليكى .
*المكونات الاساسية لوحدة الغلق الهيدروليكية :* 
1- اسطوانة تغير المسافة بين شقى القالب 
2- بلكة واجهة الماكينة
3- اسطوانة زيت لتاكيد الغلق .
4- اسطوانة زيت لتحريك بلكة شق القلب المتحرك 
5- البلكة الحاملة لشق القالب المتحرك 
6- شقى القالب 
7- بلكة الفونية 
8- مجموعة تروس الدوران اللازمة للغلق 
9- بستم اسطوانة الزيت 
*وظائف وحدة الغلق :* 
1- تقوم بحركة فتح و غلق القالب بسرعة و بدون حدوث صدمات تؤثر علية 
2- تعطى قوة احكام غلق اثناء عملية الحقن 
3- اخراج قطعة الانتاج من القالب باستخدام بنز او دفع بالزيت او الهواء
*وتعتمد قوة احكام غلق القالب على العوامل الاتية : *
1- مساحة سطح قطعة الانتاج بالقالب 
2- الضغط الداخلى الفعلى فى القالب


----------



## م / محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

:18:​


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*مواصفات الماكينة :-​ *
تتميز كل ماكينة بوجود مواصفات خاصة بها و اهم هذة المواصفات ما يلى : 
1- سعة قادوس التغذية :- سعة قادوس التغذية لها اهميتها الكبرى فى الماكينات الاتوماتيكية الكاملة حيث يكون تحميل الخامة غير المتكرر امر مرغوب فية . 
2- الحجم المشكل لكل دفعة :- وهو حجم الخامة المزاحة من الاسطوانة بواسطة البريمة المتحركة خلال مشوار كامل و يساوى حاصل مساحة البريمة المستعرضة و المشوار 
3- وزن المنتج لكل دفعة :-و هذة القيمة تقدر بالجرام لكل دفعة . 
4- سعة التلين :- يعبر عنها بالكيلو جرام لخامة البلاستيك / ساعة و هى تعتمد على حجم الاسطوانة و كمية الحرارة المتاحة و بالطبع سوف تختلف سعة التلين حسب المادة المراد تشكيلها . 
5- ضغط الحقن :- و يعبر عنة اما بالكيلو جرام قوة / سم مربع فى ضغط البريمة او كقوة اجمالية بالكيلو جرام قوة المتاحة فوق البريمة .
6- قوة غلق القالب : وهى القوة الاجمالية بالطن المتاحة للاحتفاظ بالقالب مغلق .
7- زمن الدورة الجافة :- هو الزمن المحسوب بالثوانى المطلو للماكينة لتكمل دورة واحدة من العمليات فى غياب اى مادة اخرى .

وبصفة عامة هناك بعض المواصفات الاخرى للماكينات و تشمل سرعة الحقن ( سم / ث ) و معدل الحقن ( سم3 / ث ) , حجم بلاكات القالب , المسافة بين قضبان الربط , ارتفاع القالب , معدل استهلاك الطاقة بالسخانات و المواتير على انة يمكن اعتبار هذة المواصفات اضافية .


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*نظام الضغط Pressure System​*ان معظم ماكينات الحقن الحديثة يتم تشغيلها بواسطة استخدام سائل هيدروليكى تحت ضغط حوالى 70 – 140 كجم قوة / سم مربع . و يضخ القالب الى الاسطوانة الهيدروليكية التى تتصل بالبريمة كما تقوم بتشغيل ميكانزم غلق القالب ان مدى احتياجنا الى ضغط حقن معين لاعطاء تشكيل جيد امنا يعتمد على لزوجة المصهور .
فعلى سبيل المثال فان البولى اثين له مصهور لزج يحتاج الى ضغط حوالى 300-700 كجم قوة / سم مربع وبصفة عامة فأن الاسطوانة الهيدروليكية لها مساحة حوالى عشرة مرات البريمة المعرضة وبهذا فان ضغط قيمتة 100 كجم قوة / سم 2 يعطى ضغط حقن قدرة 1000 كجم قوة / سم 2 .
و البسنة لبعض مواد البلاستيك و بعض التشكيل يكون مرغوب فية ان يتم الحقن سريع جدا و بالرغم من ان المضخة الهيدروليكية تكون وافية بالغرض فى الظروف العادية الا انها لا يمكن ان تمدنا بسائل ضغط عالى بالسرعة الكافية . وعند الاحتياج الى انسياب سريع للسائل الهيدروليكا فانة يتحرر من الخزان بفتح صمام السولونيد Solenoid Valve


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاسطوانة* 
يتم تصميم الاسطوانة المستخدمة فى ماكينات التشكيل بالحقن بحيث تتحمل الضغط المرتفع المصاحب لعملية تلين و صهر البوليمر . و تصنع الاسطوانة من الصلب المقاوم للبلى و التاكل . و يتم تسخين الاسطوانة خارجيا بسخانات مقاومة كهربية و يكون جهد السخانات مرتبطا بحجم و سمك الاسطوانة . ويتم عمل تبريد بالماء تحت قادوس التغذية لمنع تعجن الخامة فى تلك المنطقة 
*تهوية الاسطوانة : *
تحتوى بعض مواد البلاستيك على مواد متطايرة اذا لم يتم ازالتها قبل التشكيل فانها تتسبب فى حدوث عيوب فى المنتج مثل علامات تبقع و طرطشة . ز من المعتاد معالجة هذة النوعية من الخامات قبل التشكيل وذلك باستخدام تيار من الهواء الساخن خلال قادوس التغذية او بالتجفيف الابتدائى للخامة .
و يمكن زيادة عمق النتؤات على البريمة و بالتالى يخفف الضغط على المصهور و يسمح للمواد المتطايرة بالهروب خلال فتحة التهوية .


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*البريمة​*ان تصميم تركيب البريمة هام جدا فى التشكيل بالحقن فمثلا تعتمد كمية البوليمر التى تحولها البريمة من قادوس التغذية الى مصهور الجاهز للحقن على عمق نتؤات البريمة فكلما كانت بارزة اكثر تزداد كمية البوليمر المنقولة و بذلك تقل سرعة تسخينها .
و بالمقابل كلما كانت النتؤات قليلة البروز تكون كمية البوليمر المتحولة الى مصهور اقل و تكون سرعة التسخين و المزج اسرع و تستخدم بريمات قياسة لتشكيل مواد البلاستيك المتلين بالحرارة والقيم المتغيرة مثل دوران البريمة و الضغط الخلفى لها تاثير كبير على عملية التلين . و فى الماكينات التى تستخدم بريمة واحدة فقط . و يجب ان يكون للبريمة سعة تناول حيدة للمادة و توزيع حرارى متجانس و لها قدرة ممتازة على التلين . ان نقل و تناول الخامة يعتمد على طول البريمة . ويمكن بصفة عامة تقسيم البريمة الى ثلاث مناطق :- ( منطقة التغذية – منطقة الضغط – منطقة المعايرة ) 
*منطقة المعايرة :-* 
تقوم هذة المنطقة من البريمة بنقل خامة من البلاستيك الباردة النازلة من قادوس التغذية و نقلها و ضغطها الى منطقة الضغط .وفى حركة الخامة للامام تتعرض للحرارة و الضغط و حتى يكتمل الضخ للامام يجب الا تتوقف الخامات فى قنوات البريمة بل يجب ان تتزحلق على جدران الاسطوانة . و تعتبر منطقة المعايرة هى منطقة الخلط و التسخين الاخيرة للمادة حيث تصبح المادة مصهور متلينة . تتميز بان لها عمق نتؤات ثابت
*منطقة الضغط :- *
تقوم هذه المنطقة بضغط الخامة من حالة البودرة او الحبيبات و تحويلها الى مصهور متجانس و يلاحظ ان النتؤات على طول هذة المنطقة تتناقص فى اتجاه الفونية و ذلك حتى تعوض التغير فى كثافة المادة خلال هذة المرحلة .
*منطقة التغذية :-*هذه المنطقة لها مساحة مقطع اكبر من المنتطقتين الاخرين و يلاحظ ان منطقة الانضغاط و منطقة المعايرة لها نفس الطول . كلما ازداد طول منطقة التغذية كلما كانت اكثر كفاءة فى نقل الخامة للامام و منطقة التغذية توجد فى الجزء الاخير من البريمة و لها مقطع اسطوانى و من الممكن ان يصل طولها الى ما يعادل نصف طول البريمة كما تتميز هذه المنطقة بانها ذات عمق كافى و ذلك بالمقارنة ببقية مناطق البريمة . وكما زكرنا بان فطول البريمة له تاثير كبير على سعة التلين و كلما ازداد طول البريمة كلما ازداد تأثير التلين و لكنها ستصبح فى هذه الحالة اكثر تكلفة و فى ماكينات الحقن الحديثة فا نسبة طول البريمة L الى قطرها D هذه القيمة L/d تساوى 15-20 واحيانا تزيد على ذلك . وتكون عمق النتؤات فى منطقة التغذية H حوالى 0.12d 
و فى المنطقة الوسطية H2 تساوى 0.03 الى 0.08 D وتكون نسبة الانضغاط للبريمة حوالى 1:2 الى 1:5 وذات قيمة متوسطة تساوى 1:3.
والبرغم من ان الحرارة الخارجية يتم امدادها الى الاسطوانة عن طريق السخانات الخارجية الا ان كمية كبيرة من خلال حركة البريمة فى الماكينات الصغيرة تكون كافية لامداد الطاقة الحرارية لخامة البلاستيك . ومن المعتاد ان يتم دوران البريمة باستخدام الموتور الهيدروليكى المجهز بصمام تحكم و سيطرة على الانسياب او من خلال موتور الكترونى لة سرعات متغيرة .


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*قوالب التشكيل​*ان قالب التشكيل يتكون عادة من مجموعاتين اساسيتين من المكونات :- 
*قاعدة القالب:-*وتسمى فى الوسط الصناعى نتاية القالب و هذا الجزء يشكل السطح الخارجى لقطعة البلاستيك المنتجة . و لابد من الاهتمام بصقلها و تنعيمها جيدا حتى تساعد فى خروج المنتج من القالب . وهذا الجزء يركب علية جلبة تلتقى بالفونية اثناء عملية الحقن .
*ذكر القالب :-*وهو الجزء الذى يتم تشكيل السطح الداخلى لقطعة الانتاج علية و لابد من صقلة و تنعيمة جيدا ويركب به بنوز الدفع او جلب او قلم دافع او صبابات الدفع بالهواء او بلكة دفع وكلها وسائل لاخراج المنتج من القالب لانة فى الغالب يكون مموكا داخل القالب بسبب عوامل التبريد الشديدة و هناك بعض الشروط الواجب توارها عند تشكيل قطعة انتاج و لابد من توافرها اثناء مرحلة تصنيع القالب هو :-
1- مراعاة وجود ميل جانبى ( سلبة ) بسيط لتسهيل خروج المنتج من القالب .
2- تحاشى تكدس الخامة فى القاعدة و على الاجناب .
3- تحاشى وجود زوايا حادة او احرف حادة تسبب شرخ او قطع المنتج .
4- تحاشى وجود ثنيات او ميول فى الداخل فى المنتج .
5- مراعاة مسافات الثقوب او الفتحات عند الاحرف .
*معلومات يجب توافرها عند صناعة قالب معين لماكينة محددة :-*1- معرفة قدرة الماكينة 
2- قوة غلق القالب 
3- وزن المنتج 
4- ضغط القالب 
5- مساحة سطح المنتج داخل تجويف القالب 
6- المسافة بين عواميد الربط
7- ابعاد بلكة القالب و الماكينة 
8- نسبة انكماش الخامة


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*خطوات عملية الحقن​*1-
1- عندما يبدا القالب فى الغلق فان البريمة تكون قد انتهت من شحن الخامة فى مقدمة الاسطوانة .
2- مع غلق القالب فان الاسطوانة الساخنة تتحرك للامام و تكون جاهزة للحقن .
3- تقوم الاسطوانة الهيدروليكية بدفع البريمة للامام فى دورة الحقن و تبدا فى بملئ الفراغ القالب 
4- تبريد و دورة شحن جديدة تم امتلاء القالب بعد قترة الامساك داخل القالب تبدا البريمة فى الدوران و تشحن النهاية الامامية للاسطوانة .
5- ماتزال البريمة تقوم بشجن النهاية الامامية للاسطوانة و عربة الاسطوانة تبدا فى الحركة بعيدا عن موضوع استقرار العصب 
6- انتهاء دورة التشكيل : يتم فتح القالب و يطرد قطعة الانتاج النهائية بواسطة ساحب المصب


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*درجات الحرارة التشكيل لبعض خامات البلاستيك​*


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*التشكيل بالحقن​*يتم تسخين البوليمر الى ان ينصهر و يعطى مصهورا لزجا ثم يقذف المصهور الى داخل القالب باردا نسبيا ذو تجويف يمثل شكل المنتج النهائى حيث يبرد المصهور و يتصلب ثم ينفتح القالب بالجزء المصنوع الى خارج القالب و تتميز طريقة التشكيل بالحقن بالسرعة و الدقة العالية .
وهناك نوعان من التشكيل بالحقن و ذلك حسب المعدات المستخدمة و هى :- 
أ- التشكيل بالحقن بالكباس Plunger Injection Moiling 
ب- التشكيل بالحقن بالكباس اللولبى Spiral Injection Moiling 
*طريقة التشكيل بالحقن المكبسية : *
تتالف من خزان لحبيبات البوليمر يسمى قادوس التغذية تنزل حبيبات البوليمر من القادوس على هيئة وجبات Batches محددة مسبقا اما على اساس الوزن او على اساس الحقن فى اسطوانة التسخين Heating Chamber و عندما يكون المكبس الموجود داخل هذة الاسطوانة بسرعة الى الامام ضاغطا مادة البلاستيك الى داخل اسطوانة التسخين التى تحتوى على طوربيد و سطح الاسطوانة . 
و عندما يصل المصهور الى فوهة الحقن ( الفونية ) يكون قد بلغ مصهورة اللزجة المناسبة للتصنيع عند درجة حرارة التصنيع المطلوبة .
وعندما يبلغ المصهور هذة الفوهة يندفع المكبس بسرعة كبيرة الى الامام دافعا المصهور الى تجويف القالب . وخلال هذة الفترة تكون قد نزلت دفعة اخرى من حبيبات البوليمر الى اسطوانة التسخين لكى تلين ليسهل طرد الهواء الموجود فيها بفعل حركة المكبس داخل الاسطوانة .
*ولكن يعيبها ما يلى :- *
1- ضغط الخلط و تجانس المادة المصهورة .
2- الانسياب المتوازى للمادة فى المقاطع السميكة يعطى انسياب حرارى ضعيف فى المادة و هذا ما يزيد الحاجة الى تربيد .
3- مستويات الضغط عند الفونية تكون شاردة او خطا 
4- لا تكون المادة معايرة بدقة فى القالب .


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*التشكيل بالحقن بالكباس اللولبى : *
فى هذة الطريقة تحتوى اسطوانة التسخين على تركيب حلزونى يسمى البريمة و ذلك بدلا من المكبس . وتقوم هذه البريمة بوظيفة المكبس للضغط و المزج فعند دوران البريمة داخل الاسطوانة يندفع البوليمر تدريجيا الى مقدمة الاسطوانة اذ ترتفع ترتفع درجة الحرارة تدريجيا و تقل لزوجة المصهور فيتجمع المصهور اولا فى مقدمة الحلزونة الى ان تبلغ كمية المصهور ما يكفى للدفعة الواحدة Shot عندئذ تتوقف البريمة ثم تتحرك بسرعة الى الامام دافعة المصهور المتجمع فى المقدمة عبر الفونية الى تجويف القالب .
ان فاعلية هذا النوع من التقتية يعتمد على سرعة البريمة الفائقة مساهمة بذلك فى عملية تسخين البوليمر بسبب حركتة .
*ومن مجمل ما سبق فان طريقة الحقن الحلزونية تمتاز بما يلى : *
1- ضغط حقن اعلى بكثير من الطريقة الثانية .
2- سرعة الحقن عالية نسبيا وذات زمن حقن اقصر نسبيا 
3- تاطاقة التصنيعية لها تفوق الاخرى بما يساوى 50 %
4- طريقة الحقن الحلزونية مفضلة عند صنع منتجات يزيد وزنها عن 2 كيلوجرام 
5- مزج المواد الملومة مع البوليمر يكون اكثر تجانسا 
6- المنتجات المصنوعة بهذة الطريقة تتميز بخواص فزيائية افضل .


----------



## م / محمود (22 ديسمبر 2006)

وبهذا نكونقد انهينا المعرفة بماكينات الحقن و اسلوب تشغيلها و معرفة المواد الاساسية التى تنتج عليها ارجو ان يكون استفاد جميع المشاركين واصبح على دراية و لو طفيفة بالماكينة وشكرا لكم

وانتظرونا قريبا فى حل مشاكل المنتجات و تكنولوجيا التشغيل​.
*
لنتواصل معا وشكرا*​


----------

